

How I make Django Easier - DanielN
http://www.danielnill.com/blog/how-i-make-django-easier/

======
amitu
Here is how I made django easier: <http://amitu.com/importd/> :-)

------
DanielN
OP here, I would be interested to hear how others automate django project
creation.

